# Bigger arms on an ecto - help, advice and tips wanted



## SteGrylls (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi everyone,

First post here on what looks like a great community.

I'm after a bit of advice regarding bulking up. I'll skip the ectomorph spiel and tell you where I am and what I need your help with.

I'm 5ft10.5in and until late August 2013 I weighed 9st8lb (134lb/60.8kg). This had already come up from a low 9st the year before. I'm 24 now.

Since August, I've put on 16lb and am now 10st10 (150lb/68kg). I did this through eating 4000 calories a day and working out. I usually stick to twice a week workouts.

When I'm into something, I do a lot of research and I've been doing weights non religiously since I was 18. I've usually stopped when I've seen no progress in true ectomorph style but I found the high calorific intake to help massively and have stuck to it, knowing only perseverance would make things happen.

I'm a firm believer that high weights aren't everything. I've never liked the whole young lads competition of who lifts most. For the most part I find their form to be utterly awful and so I've settled on form over weight. I'm currently using 13.5kg dumbbells for bicep curls which to most is probably nothing, but any more than that and I lose form and the bicep is no longer isolated. I like the training style And philosophies of Victor Costa who I've followed through YouTube for quite a few years.

I really want now to put some better biceps and triceps on. My triceps are well defined and my arms are noticeably bigger than when I started. A lot of family members have commented on my bigger appearance. It's always harder to see your progress than someone else's!

I have one question that might sound a little odd, but I'm going to ask anyway. Can you develop bigger biceps and triceps through bigger shoulders?

Shoulders have been an area I've neglected. Most of my concentration is on biceps and triceps, with other areas getting hit less frequently. I feel like hitting my shoulders hard will help my biceps and triceps develop further.

I want that 'pop' you get at the inner elbow where there's a depression between the forearm and bicep. I hope you know what I mean!

Second question is, how can I build width to my arms when looking from the front? Some things I've read suggest this is genetic while others say otherwise. I feel like part of my problem is that from the front at least, I still look a bit wiry. From the side, the story is somewhat different.

Any help and advice is massively appreciated.

Cheers,

Ste.


----------



## Phil D (Feb 21, 2010)

For where you are at the moment personally i'd forget about targeting 'weak' areas as your whole body sounds like its a weak point. Stick primarily to the big compound movements - Bench, OH press, rows, chins/pull-ups, squat and deadlift with a few isolation exercises thrown in afterwards to add mass everywhere. You want bigger arms but you need to grow all over to achieve this in reality, your arms won't balloon up with the rest of your body lagging behind. In my opinion chin-ups are one of the best mass builders for the biceps so you'll still be hitting them hard


----------



## SteGrylls (Jan 19, 2014)

Phil D said:


> For where you are at the moment personally i'd forget about targeting 'weak' areas as your whole body sounds like its a weak point. Stick primarily to the big compound movements - Bench, OH press, rows, chins/pull-ups, squat and deadlift with a few isolation exercises thrown in afterwards to add mass everywhere. You want bigger arms but you need to grow all over to achieve this in reality, your arms won't balloon up with the rest of your body lagging behind. In my opinion chin-ups are one of the best mass builders for the biceps so you'll still be hitting them hard


Hey Phil,

Are you saying my body is a 'weak point' based on my height and weight?

I've got a pull up bar and use that in my workouts.


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

Twice a week!

Try 4 times a week with 2 body parts per session, keep the cals at 4000.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I was 9 1/2 stone but 6,3 had to eat way more than 4k to grow so just add as much good food in as u can


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

SteGrylls said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> First post here on what looks like a great community.
> 
> ...


So basically you want big arms and not bothered about the rest of you body?


----------



## Linc06 (Jun 23, 2013)

At your weight forget 'training arms'. The only way you will make gains is through - increasing calories, and doing workouts with compound movements. 3 workouts. Built around squat, bench and deadlift. Your triceps will get work from bench. For your biceps you can build in a curl exercise on deadlift day.

Do some reading of the stickies here. Don't waste time hammering your arms and ignoring the main exercises.

If you want to make gains, make friends with the squat rack.


----------



## Linc06 (Jun 23, 2013)

If you, however, want some mythical big arms with no other development, then it ain't going to happen


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Any pics wold help a lot!

But 13kg db's mate that isn't going to build jack! Up the weight lower your reps to keep form


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

Agree with the others in this thread.

Focus on increasing your poundages in the squat, bench and dead and your body will grow in proportion.

4000kcal is too high. Drop it by 500 or you'll end up in the cutting forum in a few months


----------



## SteGrylls (Jan 19, 2014)

fastcar_uk said:


> Twice a week!
> 
> Try 4 times a week with 2 body parts per session, keep the cals at 4000.


Based on all the research I've done, that doesn't give enough time for recovery and growth on someone with my build and ends up simply overtraining everything.


----------



## SteGrylls (Jan 19, 2014)

andyhuggins said:


> So basically you want big arms and not bothered about the rest of you body?


Of course not but everyone has a favourite muscle group...


----------



## SteGrylls (Jan 19, 2014)

Pain2Gain said:


> Any pics wold help a lot!
> 
> But 13kg db's mate that isn't going to build jack! Up the weight lower your reps to keep form


That's just the kind of statement I spoke about in my opening post. Just because some people are using super heavy dumbells doesn't mean a lower weight on someone who is much smaller doesn't work. Of course 13.5kg dumbells are going to build muscle.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

SteGrylls said:


> Of course not but everyone has a favourite muscle group...


So why base your 1st post around arms and not the whole body?


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

SteGrylls said:


> Based on all the research I've done, that doesn't give enough time for recovery and growth on someone with my build and ends up simply overtraining everything.


Twice a week is NOT enough. Post your training regime for these two sessions please.


----------



## SteGrylls (Jan 19, 2014)

Linc06 said:


> At your weight forget 'training arms'. The only way you will make gains is through - increasing calories, and doing workouts with compound movements. 3 workouts. Built around squat, bench and deadlift. Your triceps will get work from bench. For your biceps you can build in a curl exercise on deadlift day.
> 
> Do some reading of the stickies here. Don't waste time hammering your arms and ignoring the main exercises.
> 
> If you want to make gains, make friends with the squat rack.


That's great information. Thanks. I'll definitely give my regime more thought and plan it around what you suggested.


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

And trust me... Your NOT overtraining lol.


----------



## SteGrylls (Jan 19, 2014)

SK50 said:


> Agree with the others in this thread.
> 
> Focus on increasing your poundages in the squat, bench and dead and your body will grow in proportion.
> 
> 4000kcal is too high. Drop it by 500 or you'll end up in the cutting forum in a few months


OK, thanks. That sounds like the way to go.


----------



## Linc06 (Jun 23, 2013)

Good luck. Don't take me or anyone for gospel mate, do plenty of reading , plenty of eating, and enjoy your training.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

The short answer is yes; training your shoulders will hit your arms to some degree, every pushing or pulling movement involves your arms to varying degrees.

But more to the point, listen to what the others have said, swapping your routine for a simple one based on compound movements will do you more favours than anything else, presses, rows, squats and dead lifts.

To be honest I think your over thinking at a bit, forget about overtraining and body types, move some decent weight three times a week, eat well and you'll grow.


----------



## SteGrylls (Jan 19, 2014)

fastcar_uk said:


> Twice a week is NOT enough. Post your training regime for these two sessions please.


A typical bicep and tricep workout for me would be:

4 sets of 10 reps Dumbbell curls

3 sets of 10 reps Barbell curls

3 sets of 10 reps pull ups

4 sets of 10 reps skull crushers

4 sets of tricep pushdowns until fail

3 sets of bodyweight tricep extensions until fail

3 sets of close grip pushups to fail


----------



## Linc06 (Jun 23, 2013)

Agree, and as an ecto, even thinking too much can burn calories 

Just eat a lot, sleep enough, train intensely but intelligently, and repeat until massive


----------



## SteGrylls (Jan 19, 2014)

Brook877 said:


> The short answer is yes; training your shoulders will hit your arms to some degree, every pushing or pulling movement involves your arms to varying degrees.
> 
> But more to the point, listen to what the others have said, swapping your routine for a simple one based on compound movements will do you more favours than anything else, presses, rows, squats and dead lifts.
> 
> To be honest I think your over thinking at a bit, forget about overtraining and body types, move some decent weight three times a week, eat well and you'll grow.


Thank you for the advice. I shall take heed!


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

SteGrylls said:


> A typical bicep and tricep workout for me would be:
> 
> 4 sets of 10 reps Dumbbell curls
> 
> ...


Am confused now... Is this 1 of your two sessions? Or do you only train arms?


----------



## Linc06 (Jun 23, 2013)

SteGrylls said:


> A typical bicep and tricep workout for me would be:
> 
> 4 sets of 10 reps Dumbbell curls
> 
> ...


Too much. You have 2 muscles in your Bis and 3 in your Tris. Don't kill these relatively small muscles. Focus this effort for the squats etc mate


----------



## SteGrylls (Jan 19, 2014)

fastcar_uk said:


> Am confused now... Is this 1 of your two sessions? Or do you only train arms?


Both sessions are very similar. Usually I switch out one exercise for another. For example, putting in a hammer curl for a bicep curl.

I do quite a bit of cycling so my legs are always ruined from that!


----------



## p1hype (Jan 19, 2014)

.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

SteGrylls said:


> Both sessions are very similar. Usually I switch out one exercise for another. For example, putting in a hammer curl for a bicep curl.
> 
> I do quite a bit of cycling so my legs are always ruined from that!


Do you train in front of a mirror? :whistling:


----------



## SteGrylls (Jan 19, 2014)

p1hype said:


> Sounds like you no everything! Why bother asking to then tell people they are wrong.


Not at all. Happy for helpful advice. But suggesting a lower weight doesn't build muscle is wrong. It just doesn't build muscle for someone who is used to lifting a lot more. Everyone starts somewhere and I'm sure in time I'll be doing the same curls with a 20kg dumbell.


----------



## SteGrylls (Jan 19, 2014)

andyhuggins said:


> Do you train in front of a mirror? :whistling:


Nope, why? What're you suggesting?


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

IMO curling for 4 sets of 10 is a waste of time. If you can do 10 reps on your last set you ain't trying, your body will grow accustomed to it and hypertrophy will not occur, work. Progressively heavier whilst mantling good form, this will build muscle in conjunction with a balanced diet obv.

And lay off the bike!


----------



## SteGrylls (Jan 19, 2014)

fastcar_uk said:


> IMO curling for 4 sets of 10 is a waste of time. If you can do 10 reps on your last set you ain't trying, your body will grow accustomed to it and hypertrophy will not occur, work. Progressively heavier whilst mantling good form, this will build muscle in conjunction with a balanced diet obv.
> 
> And lay off the bike!


Sorry buddy, I should've clarified in my previous post. The fourth set is usually to failure. I'll hit 6-8 usually. Effectively I've tried to do as many reps as I can in the final set so I get some serious burn.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

SteGrylls said:


> Nope, why? What're you suggesting?


I am suggesting you only train arms. "curls for the girls" lmfao


----------



## SteGrylls (Jan 19, 2014)

andyhuggins said:


> I am suggesting you only train arms. "curls for the girls" lmfao


In a way, you're completely right. I want the look where people know you hit the gym.

If I could select a particular body shape, I'd take a rings gymnast every time. Not OTT or too bulky, but very strong, defined and 'popping'.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

SteGrylls said:


> In a way, you're completely right. I want the look where people know you hit the gym.
> 
> If I could select a particular body shape, I'd take a rings gymnast every time. Not OTT or too bulky, but very strong, defined and 'popping'.


Fair play to you mate.

The thing is that they train the whole body to get to that look. Does that make sense?


----------



## Linc06 (Jun 23, 2013)

Yep. Squatting dead lifting and benching, and proper ancillary movements,will achieve the look you want. As an ecto, you don't need to worry about being too bulky


----------



## SteGrylls (Jan 19, 2014)

andyhuggins said:


> Fair play to you mate.
> 
> The thing is that they train the whole body to get to that look. Does that make sense?


Absolutely, Andy.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

SteGrylls said:


> That's just the kind of statement I spoke about in my opening post. Just because some people are using super heavy dumbells doesn't mean a lower weight on someone who is much smaller doesn't work. Of course 13.5kg dumbells are going to build muscle.


Well with that attitude mate I'll wish you luck, you want to build mass yes? Stop using girl weights!



SteGrylls said:


> Based on all the research I've done, that doesn't give enough time for recovery and growth on someone with my build and ends up simply overtraining everything.


Utter crap! It's the excuse everyone Eco gives for not growing put the effort in and you shall be rewarded.


----------



## Linc06 (Jun 23, 2013)

Pain2Gain said:


> Well with that attitude mate I'll wish you luck, you want to build mass yes? Stop using girl weights!
> 
> Utter crap! It's the excuse everyone Eco gives for not growing put the effort in and you shall be rewarded.


Tbh I think it's you talking crap. The weight does not matter. If it breaks his muscle down and feels heavy, then that's the main thing. We all have to start somewhere. Calling something 'girl weight' is not going to help him.

Out of interest what do you do dead lift etc? Did you walk in the gym and immediately bang 220kg on a dead lift? No.

Give advice, don't make self aggrandising statements.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

SteGrylls said:


> That's just the kind of statement I spoke about in my opening post. Just because some people are using super heavy dumbells doesn't mean a lower weight on someone who is much smaller doesn't work. Of course 13.5kg dumbells are going to build muscle.





SteGrylls said:


> Based on all the research I've done, that doesn't give enough time for recovery and growth on someone with my build and ends up simply overtraining everything.





Linc06 said:


> Tbh I think it's you talking crap. The weight does not matter. If it breaks his muscle down and feels heavy, then that's the main thing. We all have to start somewhere. Calling something 'girl weight' is not going to help him.
> 
> Out of interest what do you do dead lift etc? Did you walk in the gym and immediately bang 220kg on a dead lift? No.
> 
> Give advice, don't make self aggrandising statements.


I've given him advice, I'm 6'4 and I WAS 9st **** wet through at one point I was exactly where he is now and I wasted ally of time talking crap like him over thinking like him and using girl weights like him.

Have you seen his arm routine on page 2? Of course he's lifting enough weight!

My advice is sound he want to add mass on himself add mass to the bar it not rocket science, I can't be ****d sugar coating something when IMO it's a reality check he needs ok with you?


----------



## SteGrylls (Jan 19, 2014)

Pain2Gain said:


> Well with that attitude mate I'll wish you luck, you want to build mass yes? Stop using girl weights!


Sorry but do you actually understand that lifting a weight heavier than you can manage is a) pointless and B) an injury risk?

Whatever you are curling, add on a few KG and see how far that gets you. Presumably you're already lifting the maximum of what you can manage besides for a rep or two. Now scale that same system down to someone who physically can't lift such a weight.

Your idea is useless and just the view of a typical show-off or someone who wants to put someone else down by saying how much they supposedly lift in comparison to your 'girly weights'.

If you've not got any helpful advice, like most of the people here then why even bother to reply?


----------



## Linc06 (Jun 23, 2013)

Pain2Gain said:


> I've given him advice, I'm 6'4 and I WAS 9st **** wet through at one point I was exactly where he is now and I wasted ally of time talking crap like him over thinking like him and using girl weights like him.
> 
> Have you seen his arm routine on page 2? Of course he's lifting enough weight!
> 
> My advice is sound he want to add mass on himself add mass to the bar it not rocket science, I can't be ****d sugar coating something when IMO it's a reality check he needs ok with you?


You feel better now? I'm sure your angry drivel will inspire millions. You'll probably get an award for it. In the shape of a giant turd.

Stegrylls - just build in compounds, eat well and good luck.


----------



## Linc06 (Jun 23, 2013)

And I mean compound movements, not gear!


----------



## SteGrylls (Jan 19, 2014)

Linc06 said:


> You feel better now? I'm sure your angry drivel will inspire millions. You'll probably get an award for it. In the shape of a giant turd.
> 
> Stegrylls - just build in compounds, eat well and good luck.


Thanks buddy, I shall! I'll check back in when we have some good progress.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

SteGrylls said:


> Sorry but do you actually understand that lifting a weight heavier than you can manage is a) pointless and B) an injury risk?
> 
> Whatever you are curling, add on a few KG and see how far that gets you. Presumably you're already lifting the maximum of what you can manage besides for a rep or two. Now scale that same system down to someone who physically can't lift such a weight.
> 
> ...


Obviously I walked in the gym one day 9st looked at some dumbells and the next day got out of bed the next day 7st heavier! So what the fcuk would I know!

Your doing loads of sets! Are you seriously saying to me you couldn't add 2kg to that bar next time you train? 1kg even? That's all I'm saying get some more weight on lower your reps, up your training frequency and compounds and you will get what you want!

You gotta put the work in to get out.

I'm out any way films back on I'll leave you girls to hug each other and sugar coat things


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Linc06 said:


> You feel better now? I'm sure your angry drivel will inspire millions. You'll probably get an award for it. In the shape of a giant turd.
> 
> Stegrylls - just build in compounds, eat well and good luck.


Thank you the award ceremony is next week I'll save you a seat.........


----------



## Linc06 (Jun 23, 2013)

Indeed, I hope you enjoy watching Rambo in lieu of a stable relationship with your father.


----------



## Linc06 (Jun 23, 2013)

Pain2Gain said:


> Thank you the award ceremony is next week I'll save you a seat.........


No problem I'll see you before, I'm going with your mum.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Linc06 said:


> Indeed, I hope you enjoy watching Rambo in lieu of a stable relationship with your father.


Are you a student? Must be cause haven't a fcuking clue what that drivel means

Night ladies


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Linc06 said:


> No problem I'll see you before, I'm going with your mum.


Seriously? Lol


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

Strength is relative anyway, as lincs has said as long as it is heavy enough to cause hypertrophy then it's job done, strength is actually a side effect of this process.

However as paintogain says you have to push on constantly increasing the weight, it's a manly shouty thing that we all do! It's not a sport for the lazy.

So your both right.

To the op.. These two have what is known as "roid rage"..take heed. :thumbup1:


----------



## Linc06 (Jun 23, 2013)

Hahaha aye, tis true, I just threw a cushion at the cat


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

Keep calories high and hit the BIG muscle groups hard, Legs and back. Especially legs..Because of the size of the muscle groups, smashing legs will give your nervous system a massive shock and get your body out of homeostasis. Helping you gain muscle everywhere


----------



## Akita (May 28, 2013)

Fishheadsoup said:


> Keep calories high and hit the BIG muscle groups hard, Legs and back. Especially legs..Because of the size of the muscle groups, smashing legs will give your nervous system a massive shock and get your body out of homeostasis. Helping you gain muscle everywhere


Have you got a link to a study for this? I've heard rumors about this before but never found a proven study. Would like to read it!


----------



## Linc06 (Jun 23, 2013)

Akita said:


> Have you got a link to a study for this? I've heard rumors about this before but never found a proven study. Would like to read it!


Give us 5 mins I'll make one up. What do you want the ending to be?


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

Akita said:


> Have you got a link to a study for this? I've heard rumors about this before but never found a proven study. Would like to read it!


Not a study no, but this is a very good article on it..defo worth a read http://www.abcbodybuilding.com/magazine03/shockedoutofthecomfortzone3.htm


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

agree with others kcals need to be high, remember ecto's are not hard gainers, they are easy losers, metabolism being so high, unless kcals are sufficient ectomorphs tend to use protein from muscle tissue, I used to eat around 5000kcals per day and really started growing like a weed.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

An interesting thread, op, I'd like to see your full training routine, as if you're only working arms they'll get big but you'll look like a d1ck. Saw a guy on holiday last year, for a second I thought he was pretty big, but he just looked weird, took me a minute to work out why, it was because he had big arms and pecs, but no back, shoulders, forearms or legs. He might as well have just had implants. Not saying that's you, but if you don't hit the whole body it could end up being.


----------



## andyebs (Aug 14, 2013)

the op

hey can i have advice

group of people give advice

op say nope your all wrong i just want big arms

i just dont think he wants to listen he will never train legs no matter how much you tell him cos he cycles or plays football


----------



## SteGrylls (Jan 19, 2014)

andyebs said:


> the op
> 
> hey can i have advice
> 
> ...


Obviously you skipped all my responses to the information most people gave.

The one person I disagreed with merely put me down and gave rubbish advice. Hardly going to agree with someone who just says to lift more. Ridiculous.


----------



## andyebs (Aug 14, 2013)

SteGrylls said:


> Obviously you skipped all my responses to the information most people gave.
> 
> The one person I disagreed with merely put me down and gave rubbish advice. Hardly going to agree with someone who just says to lift more. Ridiculous.


i believe you also rubbished help off about training more than twice a week ??


----------



## SteGrylls (Jan 19, 2014)

andyebs said:


> i believe you also rubbished help off about training more than twice a week ??


No, I said based on what I read, I thought that would be too much. Obviously not...


----------



## shredder85 (Jan 19, 2014)

mate you need to be in the gym more than twice a week and like someone said before, focus on your compound movements. I'm currently doing push, pull, legs, day off, repeat so in the gym 6 out of 7 days working my ass off, getting great results


----------



## SteGrylls (Jan 19, 2014)

shredder85 said:


> mate you need to be in the gym more than twice a week and like someone said before, focus on your compound movements. I'm currently doing push, pull, legs, day off, repeat so in the gym 6 out of 7 days working my ass off, getting great results


Glad to hear you're seeing results. Definitely going to hit the compound exercises as most people suggested.


----------



## shredder85 (Jan 19, 2014)

good luck mate, dont worry about over training, I used to feel like I was hitting triceps too hard cos they were sore for like 6 or 7 days, so I did less volume on them. Listen to your body and do what works for you. The results will come just keep eating and training hard


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

SteGrylls said:


> Obviously you skipped all my responses to the information most people gave.
> 
> The one person I disagreed with merely put me down and gave rubbish advice. Hardly going to agree with someone who just says to lift more. Ridiculous.


but to grow you need to lift more..


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

You'll never see a 10 stone guy with 17"+ guns but you'll see plenty of 13/14 stone guys with them... so theres your answer... keep adding bodyweight.


----------



## danefox (Oct 18, 2013)

SteGrylls said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> First post here on what looks like a great community.
> 
> ...


The best exercise for me for building width in the bicep, is windmill curls.

Good luck


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

danefox said:


> The best exercise for me for building width in the bicep, is windmill curls.
> 
> Good luck


What's a windmill curl?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

SteGrylls said:


> That's just the kind of statement I spoke about in my opening post. Just because some people are using super heavy dumbells doesn't mean a lower weight on someone who is much smaller doesn't work. Of course 13.5kg dumbells are going to build muscle.


So to sum up, you're a bicep boy that wants advice but you're going to argue with everybody who doesn't agree with your preconceived ideas?

You'll do well here.


----------



## SteGrylls (Jan 19, 2014)

Kimball said:


> So to sum up, you're a bicep boy that wants advice but you're going to argue with everybody who doesn't agree with your preconceived ideas?
> 
> You'll do well here.


I don't recall arguing with anyone besides one person who was nothing but rude. Even then, I wouldn't class that as arguing. As you can see from all of my replies bar one (and another which I was clearly wrong about) I have taken onboard all the advice given to me.

I still stand by my point. Weights that are light for one person aren't for another. Not everyone can use 40kg dumbbells to build muscle, that's simply not possible. Like I said before, everyone starts somewhere. Don't you think I'd have been using higher weights on my dumbbells if I could've managed a proper workout with them? No point in doing two reps with a much higher weight...

Just explaining my point, not arguing with you so please don't take this as me 'arguing with everyone'. I came here for good advice which is what I've gotten besides one guy who posted primarily to insult me. I apologise for standing up for myself and common sense.


----------



## SteGrylls (Jan 19, 2014)

danefox said:


> The best exercise for me for building width in the bicep, is windmill curls.
> 
> Good luck


Great, thanks. I'll check what that is first!


----------



## danefox (Oct 18, 2013)

Pain2Gain said:


> What's a windmill curl?


Using dumbbells, you curl your arm up, keeping it close to your body, then back down slowly. Alternate with each arm. So instead of your forarms moving stright out in front of your body, they are crossing the body. The slight over rotate at the top will really make a difference.

Until I started doing these, i had good peak for my biceps, but they were really thin when you looked at them stright on.

This exercise helped my alot.

Good luck, hope this explained it a little.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

danefox said:


> Using dumbbells, you curl your arm up, keeping it close to your body, then back down slowly. Alternate with each arm. So instead of your forarms moving stright out in front of your body, they are crossing the body. The slight over rotate at the top will really make a difference.
> 
> Until I started doing these, i had good peak for my biceps, but they were really thin when you looked at them stright on.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the post, sooooooo basically what I call side on hammer curls  agree good exercise been incorporating them for a while,

Obviously only with enough weight to 100 reps though lol


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Arms - Biceps - Progressively heavier pull ups as well as chin ups. Triceps - Progressively heavier Overhead presses and Close grip bench presses.

Dropsets/Supersets. switch up training techniques.

Exercises there that are compound movements and hit the arm muscles (Indirectly) yet considerably HARD! and will add mass everywhere else simultaneously. as everyone else has said previously there spot on get the big 3 in there Squat, Bench, Deadlift. and other compound movements similar few isolations here and there. sh1t loada food, should come on nicely.


----------



## SteGrylls (Jan 19, 2014)

Youngstarz said:


> Arms - Biceps - Progressively heavier pull ups as well as chin ups. Triceps - Progressively heavier Overhead presses and Close grip bench presses.
> 
> Dropsets/Supersets. switch up training techniques.
> 
> Exercises there that are compound movements and hit the arm muscles (Indirectly) yet considerably HARD! and will add mass everywhere else simultaneously. as everyone else has said previously there spot on get the big 3 in there Squat, Bench, Deadlift. and other compound movements similar few isolations here and there. sh1t loada food, should come on nicely.


Very helpful, thank you. Really looking forward to a change and renewed 100% motivation.


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

Love this forum


----------



## Linc06 (Jun 23, 2013)

And from what I've seen you've responded politely to everyone. Yes, you will do well here.

Might be worth reading a few of the sticky on here, there is some excellent threads. You'll get to know your body more as you progress.

Eating enough can be a headache, but find foods that you can wolf down without hurling.

And if you can be bothered, start a log of your training, I've found that useful. Might be of some use.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Focus on compounds no matter what you're doing squats and deadlifts will help with overall growth and all that in the long term


----------



## SteGrylls (Jan 19, 2014)

Linc06 said:


> And from what I've seen you've responded politely to everyone. Yes, you will do well here.
> 
> Might be worth reading a few of the sticky on here, there is some excellent threads. You'll get to know your body more as you progress.
> 
> ...


Cheers Linc.



NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Focus on compounds no matter what you're doing squats and deadlifts will help with overall growth and all that in the long term


What's great is that everyone has given the same idea - compound movements. It's not a case of ten people suggesting different things, which would've been a nightmare.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Just don't fall into the trap of thinking some exotic type of curl or some magic combination of superset will make your biceps al of a sudden grow... there is no magic trick.


----------



## SteGrylls (Jan 19, 2014)

2004mark said:


> Just don't fall into the trap of thinking some exotic type of curl or some magic combination of superset will make your biceps al of a sudden grow... there is no magic trick.


Sticking to compounds for now buddy. I do agree though. No magic formula. That's why everywhere is full of thousands of different people with their own best workout. What works for one might not for another.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

SteGrylls said:


> Sticking to compounds for now buddy. I do agree though. No magic formula. That's why everywhere is full of thousands of different people with their own best workout. *What works for one might not for another*.


Well yes and no... what really matters is consistency and progressive improvement. If you have that then most training will work to an extent.

But yeah, just because someone has great arms ot calfs doens't mean they are doing things better than you.. they might just be blessed with good bis or calves, some people are.


----------



## danefox (Oct 18, 2013)

Pain2Gain said:


> Thanks for the post, sooooooo basically what I call side on hammer curls  agree good exercise been incorporating them for a while,
> 
> Obviously only with enough weight to 100 reps though lol


Sorry, my mistake. But whatever you call them, they do help with building the width of the bicep.


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

SteGrylls said:


> I don't recall arguing with anyone besides one person who was nothing but rude. Even then, I wouldn't class that as arguing. As you can see from all of my replies bar one (and another which I was clearly wrong about) I have taken onboard all the advice given to me.
> 
> I still stand by my point. Weights that are light for one person aren't for another. Not everyone can use 40kg dumbbells to build muscle, that's simply not possible. Like I said before, everyone starts somewhere. Don't you think I'd have been using higher weights on my dumbbells if I could've managed a proper workout with them? No point in doing two reps with a much higher weight...
> 
> Just explaining my point, not arguing with you so please don't take this as me 'arguing with everyone'. I came here for good advice which is what I've gotten besides one guy who posted primarily to insult me. I apologise for standing up for myself and common sense.


i think everyone is just getting their wires crossed here. we are a nice bunch really.

to sum it up YES use good form but increase weight over time as you wont be able to gain muscle in a linear fashion if you dont. weight is not irrelevant the same as form. but if you dont increase the weight you will find it incredibly hard to grow if not atall.


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

SteGrylls said:


> Sticking to compounds for now buddy. I do agree though. No magic formula. That's why everywhere is full of thousands of different people with their own best workout. What works for one might not for another.


yes no one does exactly the same thing, your right, BUT i can almost guarantee you that anyone who is 14+ stone with decent body fat has atleast BASED their routine on one of the many tried and tested ones i.e a modified PPL, U/L, 5x5 etc.


----------



## Linc06 (Jun 23, 2013)

2004mark said:


> Just don't fall into the trap of thinking some exotic type of curl or some magic combination of superset will make your biceps al of a sudden grow... there is no magic trick.


Wise words. Although having seen a very thin lad tonight doing cable curls whilst laid down on his back on a bench, with his mate helping him do forced reps and resisted negatives, I did laugh to myself. I just hope he doesn't tear a bicep! Fair play to him though, it was amazingly random.


----------



## Linc06 (Jun 23, 2013)

SteGrylls said:


> Cheers Linc.
> 
> What's great is that everyone has given the same idea - compound movements. It's not a case of ten people suggesting different things, which would've been a nightmare.


No problem


----------



## ShoremallPark (Jan 21, 2014)

I found building the size of my arms up a problem too for a long while (particularly biceps) due to having such long arms. Simply put, all I did was up the number of arm workouts I was doing. It's not unusual for some muscle groups to 'lag' behind others.

As somebody else said, there's no magic formula just consistent hard work and clean eating with lots of protein.


----------



## SteGrylls (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi guys,

Quick update. I forgot to mention before that I do everything at home with my own equipment. I need to invest in a bench shortly but I've cobbled something as-good-as together for now.

Not been impressed by my bench press or my squats particularly but with the weights I currently have available my deadlift seems fairly good.

I literally have every weight I own on the bar and can fit no more. Maxed out at 92.5kg. I think I could do 100kg if I had larger weights.

Is that any good? Bearing in mind I've never done it before. Body weight is 68kg.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

SteGrylls said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Quick update. I forgot to mention before that I do everything at home with my own equipment. I need to invest in a bench shortly but I've cobbled something as-good-as together for now.
> 
> ...


Make sure you are lifting with good form.

Film your lifts and stick them up here.

Don't go for any max lifts until your form is good

Buy a power rack, oly bar, bench and as much weight as you can afford

Do Starting Strength or Stronglifts

Fcuk off bicep curls lol


----------



## SteGrylls (Jan 19, 2014)

Tassotti said:


> Make sure you are lifting with good form.
> 
> Film your lifts and stick them up here.
> 
> ...


Don't worry, I won't do anything without form.  cheers.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

SteGrylls said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Quick update. I forgot to mention before that I do everything at home with my own equipment. I need to invest in a bench shortly but I've cobbled something as-good-as together for now.
> 
> ...


Join a gym! Is there a reason you haven't?

Training at home is a mare, you will never have the equipment you have in a gym unless you spend literally thousands and thousands!

And you will never make the same progress you would in a gym.

I rarely see home trainers in a condition they should be given the time and effort they put in.

Going back to your arms, when your ready and I can't believe no ones told you this already it's your triceps you need to build, that's what gives an arm size not the bicep.


----------



## SteGrylls (Jan 19, 2014)

Pain2Gain said:


> Join a gym! Is there a reason you haven't?
> 
> Training at home is a mare, you will never have the equipment you have in a gym unless you spend literally thousands and thousands!
> 
> ...


Just a cost thing. Can't currently afford £40 a month to join one that's close, so I make do. With the compounds I'm now doing I should be alright. I'll invest in a bench and that'll make a big difference.

Agree about the triceps. 2/3 of your arm so agree they make a big difference.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> I was 9 1/2 stone but 6,3 had to eat way more than 4k to grow so just add as much good food in as u can


Yes this, you aren't a hard gainer but an easy loser. meaning easy loser of muscle. I upped to 5-6000 kcals per day, you don't lose muscle and make it fast really fast with the right kcal. No kidding I put on 25lbs in 6 weeks and it was all kcals, still lean just gaining bigger muscles, most will be envious , use daily burn or my fitness pal kcal purposes.

put it this way Dwayne Johnson eats 5000 kcals per day and he grows easily.


----------



## biglad90 (Oct 20, 2010)

Step one: eat

Step two: 5x5 strong lifts

Step three: eat

Step four: eat

Step five: sleep

Simple...


----------



## SteGrylls (Jan 19, 2014)

So, I deadlifted 105kg today. 110 will be my 1RM but again, I ran out of weights so couldn't test it.

That's 154% of my body weight. Just over 1.5 times.

Any good? Feel quite surprised with this. And happy!


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

My missus who is 7 1/2stone and 5 2" lifts the 12kg db for curls so that should give you enough incentive to lift more!

There has been some good advice here, forget targeting and isolating areas hit the compound movements keep the cals high and train hard and heavy as you can whilst maintaining correct form. Each week try to add a little to each movement even if it is only 1/2kg with the same reps. It means you are getting stronger and growing


----------



## SteGrylls (Jan 19, 2014)

Bear2012 said:


> My missus who is 7 1/2stone and 5 2" lifts the 12kg db for curls so that should give you enough incentive to lift more!
> 
> There has been some good advice here, forget targeting and isolating areas hit the compound movements keep the cals high and train hard and heavy as you can whilst maintaining correct form. Each week try to add a little to each movement even if it is only 1/2kg with the same reps. It means you are getting stronger and growing


Your missus must be very strong.


----------

